# Ocean Enclave by HGVC



## holdaer (May 26, 2018)

I was just looking at HGVC website and I now see a new resort showing up for South Carolina.  Ocean Enclave by HGVC.  I guess this is the new resort being built on 16th.  

Pictures and point chart is already posted.  Point values are traditional for HGVC members, not the inflated point structure of other new resorts coming online.

Scheduled to open 2019.


----------



## GT75 (May 26, 2018)

Yes, they didn't name it Ocean 16 like I thought.    Thanks for posting because I needed to update our overview document.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (May 26, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Yes, they didn't name it Ocean 16 like I thought.    Thanks for posting because I needed to update our overview document.



"Ocean 16" was the project name they were using when they first proposed the new resort.  It was the name the salesman used at our owner's update at our home resort, Ocean 22, in November 2016.  Sometime in the last year we became aware the third property in Myrtle Beach would instead be named Ocean Enclave.  I guess they wanted to distinguish it a bit more from Ocean 22.


----------



## Arimaas (May 26, 2018)

How tough is Myrtle summer reservations at the club reservation opening date?


----------



## GT75 (May 26, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> How tough is Myrtle summer reservations at the club reservation opening date?



It shouldn't be too bad when club season opens especially since there will now be 3 HGVC resorts there.   I know that July 4th week is a popular time because of the fireworks.


----------



## dayooper (May 27, 2018)

So, we know that there’s going to be a new HGVC resort in Myrtle beach and a By Hilton Club in Charleston. By Hilton Club is rumored to also be built in Barbados, Chicago and San Francisco. Are there any other resorts that are proposed are known to being built?


----------



## GT75 (May 27, 2018)

HGVC Sesoko in Okinawa, Japan


----------



## GT75 (May 27, 2018)

HGVC is also adding phase II to Ocean Oaks on Hilton Head Island and
Los Cabos Mexico.




holdaer said:


> HGVC just purchased 87 units and will turn them into 74 timeshare units.  HGVC is coming to Los Cabos.  Does anyone know if this is a good location?
> 
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ton-Grand-Vacations-Invests-41-Million-Hilton


----------



## dayooper (May 27, 2018)

GT75 said:


> HGVC Sesoko in Okinawa, Japan



So this is HGVC and not Hilton Club? If so, nice.  

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## GT75 (May 27, 2018)

dayooper said:


> So this is HGVC and not Hilton Club?



I am not really sure on that.     I was just reposting @Maverick1963.    They might have better information.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 28, 2018)

Believe sales people have been mentioning San Francisco and Chicago for as long as I have owned HGVC, so almost 10 years..  Either would fit the profile for Hilton Club locations, but will see if they actually announce those sometime.

During the various investor calls over the past year, they have mentioned wanting to add resorts in Mexico, Northern California, Japan, China and the Caribbean.  Of course they also were really hot on Maui at one point and that has dropped off the radar..


----------

